

Ask HN: Is there room for another filesharing site? - jameshk

I&#x27;m working on a filesharing site as a side project (sort of like a drag and drop CDN), and was wondering if there is room for another. If so, what features would you want it to have?
======
gregmorton
Client-side encryption, mandatory.

